# Songs Related to Rain from Back in the Day



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2014)

This thread is for any songs from the past related to rain...please add any that you've enjoyed in your younger days. :jammin:

*
Rain on the Roof - Lovin' Spoonful
*







*
Rhythm of the Falling Rain - The Cascades
*


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 6, 2014)

Baby, the Rain Must Fall - Glen Yarborough


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 6, 2014)

I Wish It Would Rain - The Temptations


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2014)

*Rainy Days and Mondays - The Carpenters
*








*No Rain - Blind Melon*


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 6, 2014)

A Hard Rain is Gonna Fall - Bob Dylan


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 6, 2014)

Rainy Day Women - Dylan
(I don't know what it's got to do with rain .... But it's good anyhow


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 6, 2014)

Rain - The Beatles


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 7, 2014)

Don't forget 'it's raining men' by the weather girls.
i will try and link it.....I may be gone sometime!


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 7, 2014)

_*Prince " Purple Rain*_ 





_*Singing in the rain*_


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 7, 2014)

Prince?? Purple Rain?? Sheeesh you must be  way too young to be a senior.  :lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 7, 2014)

_Nope i am 68 rkunsaw, i just love pop music_


----------



## GDAD (Feb 7, 2014)

This is the best version of purple rain, by DAMMI. IM.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 7, 2014)

GDAD said:


> This is the best version of purple rain, by DAMMI. IM.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m36Iql5Cji0



A lot better than Prince but still not my kind of music. I'll bet some of you Aussies even liked the BeeGees. :yuk:


----------



## Phantom (Feb 7, 2014)

Frank Sinatra Singing in the rain


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Jimi . . . !
*





Hey man, take a look out the window 'n' see what's happ'nin'
Hey man, it's rainin'
It's rainin' outside man
Aw, don't worry 'bout that
Everything's gonna be everything
We'll get into somethin' real nice you know
Sit back and groove on a rainy day
Yeah
Yeah I see what you mean brother, lay back and groove.
Rainy day, dream away
Ah let the sun take a holiday
Flowers bathe an' ah see the children play
Lay back and groove on a rainy day.
Well I can see a bunch of wet creatures, look at them on the run
The carnival traffic noise it sings the tune splashing up 'n'
Even the ducks can groove rain bathin' in the park side pool
And I'm leanin' out my window sill diggin' ev'rything
And ah and you too.
Rainy day, rain all day
Ain't no use in gettin' uptight
Just let it groove its own way
Let it drain your worries away yeah
Lay back and groove on a rainy day hey
Lay back and dream on a rainy day.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 7, 2014)

Rainy Day People...Gordon Lightfoot







Raindrops (Are Falling From My Eyes)....Dee Clark

[video=youtube_share;uj4Ub5v6mg0]http://youtu.be/uj4Ub5v6mg0[/video]


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 7, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> A lot better than Prince but still not my kind of music. I'll bet some of you Aussies even liked the BeeGees. :yuk:



*Rkunsaw*:Watch out Rkie, your treadin' on thin ice there:tapfoot:..Love the Bee Gees and loved disco dancing.  So sad they are all but one gone now.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 7, 2014)

Who'll Stop the Rain...Creedence Clearwater Revival







Fire and Rain...James Taylor

[video=youtube_share;C3uaXCJcRrE]http://youtu.be/C3uaXCJcRrE[/video]

Rainy Night in Georgia...Brooke Benton

[video=youtube_share;bDRbF80NKDU]http://youtu.be/bDRbF80NKDU[/video]


----------



## That Guy (Feb 7, 2014)

Did you know "Who'll Stop the Rain" was actually an anti-war song?  Lots of that going on back then...


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 7, 2014)

*Creedence Clearwater Revival: Have You Ever Seen The Rain?    *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2014)

*Walking in the Rain - The Ronettes 1964





*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2014)

*Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head - B.J. Thomas





*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2014)

Ozarkgal said:


> *Rkunsaw*:Watch out Rkie, your treadin' on thin ice there:tapfoot:..Love the Bee Gees and loved disco dancing. So sad they are all but one gone now.



I never really got into disco dancing (except while doing housework, lol), but I remember some great disco hits from the 70s, and the Bee Gees had a lot of good songs. Sad to see all those artists we grew up with pass on.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rudolph the red nosed RAINdeer.:sentimental:


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 8, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Rudolph the red nosed RAINdeer.:sentimental:





:lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2014)

*It Never Rains In Southern California - Albert Hammond (1972)





*


----------



## That Guy (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;6s9M-52fRGU]http://youtu.be/6s9M-52fRGU[/video]


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Feb 9, 2014)

TG, How about "Listen To The Rhythmn of The Falling Rain" ,  I don't know the author. :cart:G


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

Here ya go, Ina.  The Cascades.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2014)

Here Comes The Rain Again - The Eurythmics


----------



## Alan G (Feb 19, 2014)

Eddie Rabbitt - I Love A Rainy Night


----------



## Alan G (Feb 19, 2014)

Johnnie Ray - Just Walking In The Rain


----------

